
MS Edge Add-On for Progressive Web App Developers - tomayac
https://microsoftedge.microsoft.com/addons/detail/jcdnchdgholdalglebcklkbhlnhnlhon
======
tomayac
Quickly inspect Progressive Web Apps with tabs for Service Worker, Web App
Manifest, and Cache API.

